# uploaded some new pic in my album have look tell me what you think



## largesnakes (Mar 22, 2010)

hey hows it hanging
cheak out some of my pics let me know what you think i have all of these and a few more i need to put up but i do have to move them on as iam moving over cant wait but iam gutted
any way have a nose
charlie


----------



## maanz641 (Mar 22, 2010)

nice


----------



## Paulie (Mar 22, 2010)

AMAZING!!!!! soooooooo jealous!!! an anaconda would be cool..


----------



## hoppyone (Mar 22, 2010)

Mate wow lovely looking python's frigin awsome!


----------



## largesnakes (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks guys i know all there a bit tight on exotic over there so just fought i would post a few pics got a few more to go yet


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow :shock: really luv your dwarf tiger retic' very jealous indeed.
stunning collection you have there


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow! Interesting collection! 
Sucks that you have to give them up to move


----------

